# Pitbull by BC-Slinger



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, today I recieved a package from Canada! There was an amazing slingshot made in maple burl by my friend BC-Slinger, one .040 set, two rubber office and two spinner targets.
I made a little video of unboxing and testing on that targets...also tried to light a match but I failed the first attempt and I had to go to work...next time 
The soundtrack is dedicated to Matt, hope he like it!

THANKS A LOT, MATT


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great music, and great slinging Marco. I am so happy it finally made it to you. Well done video man, you are almost lighting matches with it right out of the box props for that dude. Thank you so much for the trade my friend and the review. !!

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------

